# WOW! PROBIOTIC UPDATE



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

So I have been experimenting with probiotics to help with my post Sibo recovery. After the Rifaxamin/Flagyl my stool quality did improve, I no longer had little dehydrated pebbles (the motility is still not what it used to be pre-SIBO, though but much improved). The bloating mostly went away after the antibiotics, but slow started creeping back, and I could not figure out or understand why. I am extremely careful with my diet, following a very strict post SIBO protocol and so I knew it wasn't related to food sensitives. Of course I immediately became paranoid that the SIBO is back, what am going to do now, am I going to need antibiotics AGAIN, how long is this going to go on, etc. I thought I'd give probiotics a try, after all my gut is a disaster as it is, and what do I have to lose at this point? So I did a bit of research. I ordered Megasporebiotic from the US which is supposed to be great for SIBO, but this won't arrive for another week or so. I am taking a low dose probiotic (5 Billion CFU) from Innate Response, and bacillus coagulans. I started noticing a reduction in bloating. Then I had read that lactobaciluus plantarum can help attack methane bugs in the gut (which was my problem, methane dominant SIBO), and help with constipation. So I tried Ideal Bowel Support by Jarrow. It says to take one with a meal twice a day. I did this, and the bloating improved a lot - but not completely. Then I tried taking two with each meal, and now the bloating is 95% gone and I have very loose stools (as someone who has been suffering from major constipation problems, I LIKE loose stools)! I love this stuff!!!! I don't know if it will help everyone, but it has certainly helped me. I don't look pregnant anymore, and I am going to the bathroom. Yaaaay!!! It has a lot of good reviews on Amazon and Iherb too. Anyway, just wanted to share in case it can help someone else.

I am not sure if this is something that you need to continue taking though. I think you probably want the bugs to colonize in your gut, but people with SIBO or suspected SIBO really need to avoid prebiotics as that can make it become much worse (and I know this first hand).


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting about ideal bowel support. I am going to give it a try and see if it helps me.


----------



## kikiveronica (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks! I just ordered this product!


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I tried the Ideal Bowell Support unfortunately it did not seem to have helped me. I guess I have to keep looking, thanks anyway.


----------

